# Help with Dollies? No I Beg your pardon this is the right Forum Sir!



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I love the cool semi pup trailers, but I need to know where I can find a few Dollies.

Look here, I'll try to post a seperate pic tonight. Anyone know of a source???


http://http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-Aurora-Semi-Truck-w-Dash-Trailer-w-dolly-NOS-/370496343856?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item56434d8f30


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Doesn't Slot Car Johnies have them?


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Bad L's have repo's
http://badlhby.com/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=o4abcc8ov3hrrsmjgatt5knmr2


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Buds has some on ebay tonight.


----------



## Dak38 (Nov 17, 2009)

Jag's has a Dash Motorsport one:

http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/dash_cart_afx.htm


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

why does that still look like Doilies when I know darn well it says Dollies? LOL


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, These are all the PuP Trailers, I'm just looking for the dollies....


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

So your trying to make a set of doubles...doesn't the pup trailers come with a dolly...I'll have to look...i should have got what you were talking about after working in a diesel shop for a couple of years...


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-Aurora-Semi-Truck-w-Dash-Trailer-w-dolly-NOS-/370496343856 
has one pictured with the rig

same on sold at Jag
http://jaghobbies.com/images/slotcars/dash/dash_trailer.jpg

hope this helps...maybe contact Jag or Bad L's to see if they have just dollies for sale??


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

:freak: NoNoNo. I'm making my own Puptrailers from a couple of beat up Aurora Semi Trailers. I just want a couple of the dollies. Sigh....


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Try Bad L Hobby...Badlhby.com look under trucks.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> :freak: NoNoNo. I'm making my own Puptrailers from a couple of beat up Aurora Semi Trailers. I just want a couple of the dollies. Sigh....


I just have to post this link....Buahahahahahaha

http://store.americangirl.com/agsho...tm_term=dolls&utm_campaign=Bing_General+Dolls

Our daughter has one of these & she loves it. :tongue:

Bob...Sigh ( don't give up hope yet plymouth71  )...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, I'm starting to lose hope... anyone got some rear trailer "trucks"???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Ok, I'm starting to lose hope... anyone got some rear trailer "trucks"???



Dan I received a call yesterday asking about you. I believe our very own Tom Stumpf can help you out with these pal.

How many do you actually need. I can send them with your GN body?? What else was I supposed to be sendng you bud????


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

lol UH.... not a good idea to pose that question especially if your memory isn't that good! I ran out of time today, I'll try calling tommorow!


----------

